# Using a notation program as a scoring editor front-end for your DAW tutorials



## almound (Jul 5, 2015)

Sequencers have crappy scoring editors and I'm tired of waiting, so these tutorial videos show my solution. My method should work for just about every notation program that has playback and with most sequencers. The notation program acts like a MIDI controller keyboard sending a music stream to the sequencer. There is no quantization necessary.

Because a notation program can send more than one stream, the notation program can play all the instruments of an entire piece simultaneously, and these tutorials show how to write the score so that subtle nuance in the performance is introduced as this is done. One gains all the advantages of using VST plug-ins common to sequencers. For instance, I separate the instruments of the orchestra in the stereo field using Virtual Sound Stage 2.0. 

In the second series of tutorials, I extend the concept so that ultimately one need not do very much editing at all in the sequencer's piano scroll editor after recording the MIDI. There are full details and troubleshooting tips, too.

Part One: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbJ3UqfveVHWxm4wsaSpo_qa_BhZL1Nc0

Part Two: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbJ3UqfveVHVpjJ0iEBMMc3I1ph_-9isQ


----------



## wpc982 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I too have felt the data entry and organization of the notation programs are way faster than the DAWs but the mixing and processing and effects of the DAWs are way better. Since I don't favor Sibelius or Studio One, it would be great if you began to expand to other notation options and other DAWs.


----------



## almound (Jul 16, 2015)

wpc982 said:


> it would be great if you began to expand to other notation options and other DAWs.


Because I'm still exploring this avenue, I have stuck to using Sibelius and Studio One. But there is no reason (that I know of now) not to use other software. Actually, I would be partial to Notion 5 because it is the upstart underdog in the notation world, and Samplitude seems worth exploring if only because Vienna Symphonic uses Sequoia (Samplitude's big brother) to master its samples.

At this point in my progress, I have just completed the proof of concept stage. Once I have created a convincing music demo that demonstrates the method's reliability, I will post it at my Youtube channel. That way one can hear the difference. Thereafter, I can move on to developing a more refined technique on the orchestral mixing side of things. After all that, then I can think about expanding into other software.

But there is no need to wait for me. I give full details and setup files to begin yourself. And there's no need to have the monster PC that I use. I show how to network together machines to utilize their aggregate RAM. If one doesn't have VSL, one can start using any Kontakt-compatible orchestra.

Al


----------



## wpc982 (Aug 3, 2015)

I recall that you used instrument banks in Kontakt in these videos. Are you aware of the problem in Kontakt 5.5 that no midi controllers or pitch wheel data gets to an instrument loaded in an instrument bank? Any solution for that problem?


----------



## almound (Aug 24, 2015)

wpc982 said:


> I recall that you used instrument banks in Kontakt in these videos. Are you aware of the problem in Kontakt 5.5 that no midi controllers or pitch wheel data gets to an instrument loaded in an instrument bank? Any solution for that problem?


Sorry to take so long to answer. I did not know of that problem, but I haven't had an issue with it. (Probably because of the way that I am using the set-up; I use .NKM files rather than .NKBs. I found your issue over in SAMPLE TALK, and EvilDragon's replies.) Even if I had had such issues, a nice feature of Sibelius is that one can create a new line element and then assign to that line element a MIDI CC number for the purpose of transmitting whatever effect desired (depending upon what nuance the MIDI CC number triggers in the articulation of the library). Even should typical controller CC numbers be blocked some how, one could create a script to translate them to CC numbers that could get through. This would by-pass the "no midi controller or pitch wheel data getting to an instrument loaded in an instrument bank" glitch. Of course, if I run into a major hassle over this issue I'll post a full expose'. There *have *been issues with Kontakt 5.5 and large NKMs of instrument banks, mind you, but they mainly have had to do with modifying, saving and then loading them. But I've resolved those issues and I'm going to post a video or two about my findings tomorrow or the next day at my Youtube channel, Novaclassica. I'll post a link here.
Al


----------



## Sinuk (Jan 17, 2017)

The link to YouTube returns "The playlist does not exist." Is this video posted some else that may be viewed?


----------

